# 2022 XPRESS 20CC WITH TUNNEL



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*WE JUST GOT THIS CAMO COLORED XPRESS 20CC TUNNEL WITH A YAMAHA VF115LA MOTOR, TROLLING MOTOR, AND HUMMING BIRD GRAPH, HURRY CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $ 35,485.00




























































*


----------

